# Fish tagine with fennel



## Morocco (Aug 16, 2012)

Ingredients:


1kg of white fish
500g of fennel
200g of green peas
1 head of garlic chopped
1 small bunch of parsley and cilantro
1 small glass of olive oil and cooking oil
1 teaspoon of paprika
1 teaspoon of turmeric
1 teaspoon of cumin
150 g of olives
2 hot peppers (optional)
1/4 teaspoon of spices for fish
bay laurel 
salt and pepper to taste
To prepare the fish tagine with fennel:


Place a pot on the fire. Put the oil, salt, pepper, cumin, paprika, chopped garlic, chopped parsley and chopped coriander, turmeric. Let the whole cook for 5 minutes.

Add fish, fennel, peas, spices for fish, bay laurel, hot peppers, olives and a glass of water. Let the whole cook for 20 minutes.

Serve the fish with fennel tagine warm.

http://moroccan-cooking-recipes.blogspot.com


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sounds lovely, thank you for sharing


----------



## Morocco (Aug 19, 2012)

you should try it


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 20, 2012)

sounds perfect morocco & i haven't got a fish tagine recipe....well i have now!!.will be trying this one for sure!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 20, 2012)

i need to buy a tagine.

thanks, morroco. recipe copied and saved for that day.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 20, 2012)

I dont have a tagine either...can you use anything else to cook it in instead guys?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i need to buy a tagine.
> 
> thanks, morroco. recipe copied and saved for that day.





Kylie1969 said:


> I dont have a tagine either...can you use anything else to cook it in instead guys?


i've got a couple as you have probably seen....both in food photo's.used one for laila's lamb tagine & the other for paella.
you could use anything k(correct me if i'm wrong morocco....everyone else does...join the club!)that has a tight fitting lid.the idea of most tagine dishes is low/slow cooking & moisture/flavour/texture retention.the steam condenses in the "hat" and runs back down into the food retaining flavour/moisture.
tagines are unique in one important way tho'.laila pointed out that while the base,interior/exterior of the hat is glazed,the rim of the hat is unglazed where it makes contact with the base.as the steam condenses & runs down the inside it forms an almost airtight seal between the unglazed rim & the base.at one spot you will get bubbling between the rim & the base and that helps you adjust the cooking speed,without taking off the hat to check,based on the rate of bubbling.damn clever & a cuisine to rival real mexican imho!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 20, 2012)

It does sound like a very specific way of cooking Harry...I am thinking it would be worth buying one for dishes that require it 

Did you get yours from just a kitchen shop?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 20, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> It does sound like a very specific way of cooking Harry...I am thinking it would be worth buying one for dishes that require it
> 
> Did you get yours from just a kitchen shop?


yep.the biggie i did the paella in was from ikea.the smaller,red one that i did laila's lamb in is a le creuset that was a gift from someone who bought it in a cookshop in manchester
there have been a few discussions on tagines on dc k.because they are ornamental some are made to be just that....ornaments.you do need to make sure that the one you buy has been manufactured for cooking purposes thus the glaze,decorations or pottery/ceramics etc don't have any lead or other nasties in them that may leach out into the food


----------



## silentmeow (Aug 20, 2012)

I love tagines! I suggest checking out the site, Tagines.com.  I've ordered three from them in the past without complaint!  The tagines are divided into cooking and serving tagines. They carry quite a selection, are lead free, and all things considered, (distance) they arrive in a timely manner.  The site also offers recipes and seasoning and care instructons.  It's a neat site.  I've saved the fish tagine recipe, thanks.


----------



## Morocco (Aug 20, 2012)

why we cook in tagine ?
when you try you'll know why
you can cook it with anything else but the tagine make it's magical efects


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 20, 2012)

Morocco said:


> why we cook in tagine ?
> when you try you'll know why
> you can cook it with anything else but the tagine make it's magical efects


that's why i've got two of the little beauties morocco.....as magical as a flying carpet eh?!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 20, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> yep.the biggie i did the paella in was from ikea.the smaller,red one that i did laila's lamb in is a le creuset that was a gift from someone who bought it in a cookshop in manchester
> there have been a few discussions on tagines on dc k.because they are ornamental some are made to be just that....ornaments.you do need to make sure that the one you buy has been manufactured for cooking purposes thus the glaze,decorations or pottery/ceramics etc don't have any lead or other nasties in them that may leach out into the food



Thanks Harry...I will look out for one and make sure it is not an ornamental one


----------



## taxlady (Aug 21, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> yep.the biggie i did the paella in was from ikea.the smaller,red one that i did laila's lamb in is a le creuset that was a gift from someone who bought it in a cookshop in manchester
> there have been a few discussions on tagines on dc k.because they are ornamental some are made to be just that....ornaments.you do need to make sure that the one you buy has been manufactured for cooking purposes thus the glaze,decorations or pottery/ceramics etc don't have any lead or other nasties in them that may leach out into the food


It's not just that some of them are ornamental and not food safe. There are some that are food safe, but you can't use them on a burner (hob), only in the oven.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 21, 2012)

taxlady said:


> It's not just that some of them are ornamental and not food safe. There are some that are food safe, but you can't use them on a burner (hob), only in the oven.


you know what tax?sometimes i reckon it's just simpler to go out to eat....!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Good Morning and Welcome Aboard to D.C. 

Firstly, since the Iberian Peninsula ( Tarifa, Cádiz in Andalusia ) is only 14km via Ferry, my husband and I have been to several cities in Morocco. 

We had bought our Tagines ( tajines), both the oven safe type and the Decorative serving variety at the central Baazars in the cities we had visited over the years and have gifted our daughters, both married with children of their own, with large size oven safe Tagines. 

In the autumn when we return to Spain, as we are at our home in south eastern Italia, I shall prepare tagine, as they are in our Loft in Spain. 

Personally, I am quite a fan of the Lemon Chicken Tagine and Lamb & Dates too. Absolutely divine ... and heaven scent with all the lovely spices and perfume. How true it is, that once you taste a Tagine Dish, you shall know why the Moroccans devised this clay earthenware vessel to bake their chicken, lamb or fish or veggies in. 

Thanks for sharing your lovely recipes.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 21, 2012)

Margi...I love the sound of the Lemon Chicken Tagine


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

The suggested proper traditional pan in which a paella is prepared,  is called a Paellera. 

M.C.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Kylie,

Perhaps Morocco shall post a recipe of his family for Lemon Chicken Tagine !

Margi.


----------



## Morocco (Aug 21, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Kylie,
> 
> Perhaps Morocco shall post a recipe of his family for Lemon Chicken Tagine !
> 
> Margi.


i'll post as soon as possible


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 21, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> The suggested proper traditional pan in which a paella is prepared,  is called a Paellera.
> 
> M.C.


the suggested proper traditional recipe for jalfrezi has peppers in it....at least mine tasted like a proper traditional paella,and i  actually cooked it/photographed it............
h c


----------



## Morocco (Aug 21, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Kylie,
> 
> Perhaps Morocco shall post a recipe of his family for Lemon Chicken Tagine !
> 
> Margi.



here you are, i found this recipe in and old book of my mom

Moroccan Cooking recipes-Chicken tagine with lemons


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Morocco,

WOW ... Thanks so much. Whenever, you have some spare time, your tagine lemon chicken recipe, shall be most appreciated.

Have a lovely August.
Margaux.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 21, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> the suggested proper traditional recipe for jalfrezi has peppers in it....at least mine tasted like a proper traditional paella,and i  actually cooked it/photographed it............
> h c


That is because you use a knife to cut and paste for pastry. Did you know brother posting on the cheftalk forum means your a journalist


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 21, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> That is because you use a knife to cut and paste for pastry. Did you know brother posting on the cheftalk forum means your a journalist


really? i must join.....must buy a devilishly rakish panama too as they probably supply one of those tickets that say "press" on them....to place at a jaunty angle in ones hat band.....they evidently don't supply cameras tho'.........


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 21, 2012)

I guess I should have picked one up one when I had a chance. I went to folk/art festival here, a month or so ago, and they had what I thought was clay pots, looking very similar to the tagine in the pictures of the site mention above. And I know all the advantages of clay cooking, but did not want to spend money. Well, maybe next year.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok, y'all have me convince and it is time to purchase a tagine.
Now a question for y'all, what size is needed to cook for 10?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 22, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> really? i must join.....must buy a devilishly rakish panama too as they probably supply one of those tickets that say "press" on them....to place at a jaunty angle in ones hat band.....they evidently don't supply cameras tho'.........


Blimey o'really H we can all have a bad hair dayDid you check out Morocco's blog, the couscous and veg recipe looks good.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 22, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Blimey o'really H we can all have a bad hair dayDid you check out Morocco's blog, the couscous and veg recipe looks good.


crikey bro',lawrence of arabia or wot? you bleach your hair too?bet the camel's got the hump!!
still,at least you resisted the temptation of drying it by riding pillion on a speeding motorbike without a helmet............!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 22, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Ok, y'all have me convince and it is time to purchase a tagine.
> Now a question for y'all, what size is needed to cook for 10?


huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge savannah!my ikea tagine's base is about the size of a large frying pan/skillet....that'll do for four people...........


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 22, 2012)

Morocco said:


> i'll post as soon as possible



Thanks so much Morocco


----------

